# Snow and a Civic is all you need



## Donttreadonme (Sep 11, 2007)

This morning's pile on my Civic.


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

Wow what a nice Civic...oh yeah the duckies ain't too bad either !!!!!:shock:


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

The red pinstriping is nice too! That's a nice pile, I was expecting to see a photo with 2' of snow.


----------



## ntrl_brn_rebel (Sep 7, 2007)

Atta kid Joel!! Lol nice pile of birds pal!


----------



## Highbrass (Dec 31, 2012)

Dat sprig!


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

please crop your pic, I can see a few weeds in the top right corner. 8)


----------



## toasty (May 15, 2008)

utahgolf said:


> please crop your pic, I can see a few weeds in the top right corner. 8)


I can see a small strand of barbwire as well, I know exactly where this is and so does everyone else in the state. How can you not know, a white civic on a snow packed road with weeds and a strand of barbwire.


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

toasty said:


> I can see a small strand of barbwire as well, I know exactly where this is and so does everyone else in the state. How can you not know, a white civic on a snow packed road with weeds and a strand of barbwire.


yep, he definitely needs to get a new ride. These duck dynasty hotspotters just don't get it.


----------



## outdoorser (Jan 14, 2013)

utahgolf said:


> please crop your pic, I can see a few weeds in the top right corner. 8)


Haha! ho ho he he ha! Dats a gooodun.

Oh and to OP, Nice birds man!


----------



## LETTER-RIP (Sep 14, 2007)

Nice shoot!! I was beginning to think they all left. :smile:


----------



## Donttreadonme (Sep 11, 2007)

LETTER-RIP said:


> Nice shoot!! I was beginning to think they all left. :smile:


They did.


----------



## katorade (Sep 23, 2007)

Best part about that civic Joel is the snow camouflage you applied to it, you can sit in lawn chairs next to it, have the radio playing, keep you're food warm with the backseat microwave, and the still smash the ducks!


----------



## Wind In His Hair (Dec 31, 2009)

katorade said:


> Best part about that civic Joel is the snow camouflage you applied to it, you can sit in lawn chairs next to it, have the radio playing, keep you're food warm with the backseat microwave, and the still smash the ducks!


One word......sunroof.


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

What brand of mud grips you got on that thar civic hunter


----------



## Pumpgunner (Jan 12, 2010)

You should throw one of those big wing spoilers on the trunk, that makes a much nicer platform for stacking birds on. That pintail is a stud indeed!


----------



## dixieboy (Jul 26, 2013)

LostLouisianian said:


> What brand of mud grips you got on that thar civic hunter


Boy if that don't sound like an ol red bone......


----------



## COWAN (Oct 7, 2012)

I like it. I have had several experiances simular to this photo. I once had a nice '73 high boy till my dad caught me diggin in the wrong places, so I was forced to drive the civic.... or walk. I chose the civic. I soon found out that with front wheel drive and a little speed, I could go most places the toyotas and nissans were going and I could haul up to 6 or so people. I did'nt say safely, but I could get it done. Snow was no problem at all, thanks for digging up old memories, those were the days....


----------



## RobK (Jul 3, 2008)

good job


----------

